
Reserved-usernames: Usernames to prevent url collision with resource paths - edward
https://github.com/shouldbee/reserved-usernames
======
djsumdog
I'm confused. What is the purpose for this? Is this for sites that have
exmaple.com/username so you know ahead of time what paths you most likely want
to reserve?

Seems silly. You should either put users at example.com/user/{username} or you
should put all non-user profiles under a reserved base like
example.com/res/settings.

~~~
Aloha
I guess if you have usernames in a shared namespace with system components
this'd make sense - it's not something I'd consider a feature.

consider:

website.org/aloha

website.org/contact

website.org/u/aloha

website.org/users/aloha

users.website.org/aloha

u.website.org/aloha

aloha.website.org

with the first two examples, yes, there is a potential for collision - so
you'd want something like this.

I consider the next four examples to be best - the final example I consider
potentially administratively painful depending on implementation.

~~~
WorldMaker
Don't forget the ancient classic: website.org/~aloha

Mastodon's interesting approach: website.org/@aloha

~~~
Aloha
yeah, I neglected those.

I still use ~ on a couple web servers I administer, easy way for me to give
people a sandbox attached to their user.

------
everdev
I could see a profanity list being more useful. How many people really try to
register with the username "projects"?

As other people have mentioned, namespaces for user URLs solves this better.

------
nikolay
There used to be sane times where usernames were prefixed by a tilde in
profile URLs...

------
unquietcode
Or: Why you should not put things like usernames at the top level of your
domain. sheesh...

~~~
katastic
Look at reddit.

    
    
        reddit.com/r/subreddit
    
        reddit.com/user/my_user_name   (Why not u? I don't know.)
    

Pretty straight forward. There are also ones like subreddit statistics and
they're all... after the name.

    
    
        reddit.com/r/subreddit/about/traffic
    

(Note: Public viewable stats are only turned on if the mods turn it on.)

[edit] Wait. Reddit removed user access site-wide to those pages? Morons.
Well, the URL point still stands.

~~~
theoctopus
Oddly

    
    
      reddit.com/u/foo
    

does work, but it just redirects to

    
    
      reddit.com/user/foo

------
_kst_
The CSV version (with one field per line) is identical to the plain text
version.

~~~
soneil
Interesting. I assumed it was just a generic parser, and the url fragments
don’t contain anything that’d require any effort - but adding quoting, commas,
tabs resulted in identical output too.

